# Dog food help



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am ready to get Dewey off of the food the breeder had him on . Besides the Red Barn, I give him Fromm puppy Kibble and Earthborn Puppy Vantage. The Red Barn has to be ordered online and I'm open to suggestions for a soft food(canned or in a roll like Red Barn. I also want to add an adult canned food to Laurel Violet and Hardy. I add vegetables and yogurt and fruit to their diet, also boiled chicken occasionally. I have never fed any of my dogs canned food so I am kind of at a loss here. None of them have any digestive issues and are not a bit picky! Any suggestions??


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Fromm's canned food-the four star variety is shredded, the gold is loaf. I usually get the gold when I do get it. I really like freshpet too, if you are looking for something in roll form. My boys are crazy about freshpet rolls.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> I like Fromm's canned food-the four star variety is shredded, the gold is loaf. I usually get the gold when I do get it. I really like freshpet too, if you are looking for something in roll form. My boys are crazy about freshpet rolls.


Fresh Pet is in grocery stores, right? What about Natural Balance??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just an FYI, when you calculate the amount of protein in Freshpet by dry matter basis, the chicken is about 39% protein. Looks like the Fromm Gold rolls are about the same. 

Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods

If you try to keep food to a moderate protein level as I do, I give about 1/3 the recommended amount of chicken Freshpet to Bailey mixed with his kibble which is about 24%. I also add veggies like peas, carrots or lettuce. Bailey loves lettuce!

I took this picture of Bailey gnawing on a piece of lettuce I dropped on the floor while making a salad!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Fresh Pet is in grocery stores, right? What about Natural Balance??


Natural balance is a decently priced food with decent ingredients. I am turned off by them because they had something involved with the diamond recall-but I do believe it was only one specific flavor that was manufactured at the diamond plant. I also am not fond that the majority of the ingredient is potato, and the last thing that bugs me is they refuse to give out the source of some of their ingredients. The latter leaves me to believe that they source quite a bit from China. Was it potato that the one poster tried to find out where it was from and they refused to say?

It is a really potato heavy food.

That doesn't mean it's bad food, those are just the reasons why I don't trust them. I did look at them in the past as a possibility and their wet foods especially because they are so much more affordable-but now, I just don't trust them.

That doesn't mean it won't work for you-and it doesn't mean it is bad food-these are just my personal concerns. If you want to try them but are concerned you can always e mail their customer service.

Edit to add, for freshpet they do sell at the local grocery stores, and they sell different lines at petco, petsmart, and local pet boutiques too. I used this for a treat quite a bit, however it is known to make your dogs drink more-which for me led to more pee, and led to accidents in the house. I like the brand but I have to ask myself, if this food has so much more moisture, why do my dogs need to drink so much more, and.... is it something that will lead to issues down the road?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you all use .Fromm Kibble?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do you all use .Fromm Kibble?


I use Fromm kibble, I have also used their wet food.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Deborah, I feed Eva Fromm's whitefish and potato...but it also has some whole grains, fruit, and other veggies and it doesn't smell fishy. I like the protein & fat content..23/11..be careful of the rolls..some of them are too high in protein and contain sugar. For a canned food, Innova low fat is a good one and so is the Innova senior..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just started feeding the kids Fromm again...not sure why we switched...i think because we went the raw route again. Anyway we are feeding Fromm's and the kids love it...we rotate through all of the 4 star flavors...they have the Pork and Applesauce this round and really love it. 

I called and spoke to a representative at Natural Balance and asked where their ingredients were sourced from especially the sweet potatoes and they couldn't tell me...so i can only assume China...if they were not from China then i think i would have gotten an answer to my question.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I feed Gustave Fromm and Cesar canned food(ew). We are in the process of phasing out the Cesar and doing Fromm for canned as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deborah - I've been using Freshpet Vital for about 2 months now and am pleased. It's the grain free that is sold in specialty stores (not supermarkets) and because it's a bit higher in protein I mix it 50/50 with dry lamb and rice.

There has not been any change in water consumption or urine output - both very healthy.

And, there is no sugar listed as an ingredient in Vital.

Sweetness can't have sweet potato (too high in oxylates) and Tessa can't have poultry, so we are limited in what works for both of them.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella is 10 months now and I feed her the Blue Buffalo small breed puppy kibble (chicken & brown rice) and Blue Buffalo can (chicken recipe) I'm also getting ready to phase this out as she will not be needing puppy food much longer. This thread is a big help as to what I will start her on. Thanks.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Just an FYI, when you calculate the amount of protein in Freshpet by dry matter basis, the chicken is about 39% protein. Looks like the Fromm Gold rolls are about the same.
> 
> Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods
> 
> ...


 Great idea, Marj!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Deborah - I've been using Freshpet Vital for about 2 months now and am pleased. It's the grain free that is sold in specialty stores (not supermarkets) and because it's a bit higher in protein I mix it 50/50 with dry lamb and rice.
> 
> There has not been any change in water consumption or urine output - both very healthy.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the Vital, I wonder if I should see how the boys do on that. I truly do love freshpet products and the company.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I just started feeding the kids Fromm again...not sure why we switched...i think because we went the raw route again. Anyway we are feeding Fromm's and the kids love it...we rotate through all of the 4 star flavors...they have the Pork and Applesauce this round and really love it.
> 
> I called and spoke to a representative at Natural Balance and asked where their ingredients were sourced from especially the sweet potatoes and they couldn't tell me...so i can only assume China...if they were not from China then i think i would have gotten an answer to my question.


Natural Balance was just recalled in April when melamine from a rice protein premix imported from China was found in their food.

Natural Balance pet food recalled - USATODAY.com

Sounds like these pre mixes from China are the problem:

"The melamine that was poisoning dogs and cats was not added directly to the pet foods – it was found in the premix. The Chinese manufacturers added it to their premix to boost the protein content as cheaply as possible. Only when dogs and cats started dying – and the FDA was forced to begin testing the foods – did anyone become aware of the fact."

Dogs Naturally Magazine Think You Can Avoid Pet Foods Made In China? Think Again!


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I feed only canned food and I rotate through different brands and flavors. Right now we use Nutrisca, Great Life Essentials, Earthborn, and Nature's Variety. Daisy seems to favor Nutrisca and Earthborn the most. All of them our grain free. We used to feed only Nature's Variety, but Daisy stopped eating it so we switched to something with a different consistency. She only gets the rabbit can of NV now.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I must say that there seems to be a lot of uproar about Natural Balance, but personally I wouldn't label it a bad food at all. Both of my furbabies ( Maxi and Richie (kitty)) are on Natural Balance and do very well on it. IMO


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Just an FYI, when you calculate the amount of protein in Freshpet by dry matter basis, the chicken is about 39% protein. Looks like the Fromm Gold rolls are about the same.
> 
> Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods
> 
> ...


 Marj, how do you do that calculation? I have been using FreshPet but was under the impression it was not that high in protein! What about the Vital brand? How are you doing this calculation?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Marj, how do you do that calculation? I have been using FreshPet but was under the impression it was not that high in protein! What about the Vital brand? How are you doing this calculation?


Click on this link and it explains the formula. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-matter-basis/

Basically, you have to subtract the % of moisture from the % of protein to get the dry matter. Multiply it by 100 and you get the actual protein.

I calculated 39% protein for the Freshpet chicken and rice.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Click on this link and it explains the formula.
> 
> Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods
> 
> ...


Wow Marj, that is so good to know! I have been using FreshPet for a while now, and have liked it. The dogs are crazy for it! But I have noted that a couple of times Truffles has vomited the food up after eating it. It may be too rich for them. I probably should be using it as a mix in, rather than the entire feeding. I learned something new today!! I love this place!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Natural Balance was just recalled in April when melamine from a rice protein premix imported from China was found in their food.
> 
> Natural Balance pet food recalled - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...


The NB recall link above is from April 17, 2007. This is not a new recall, at least not on this link.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> The NB recall link above is from April 17, 2007. This is not a new recall, at least not on this link.


Thanks! I didn't check the date on the first link.

The Dog's Naturally article is from 2012, though.


----------



## juzelzei (Oct 4, 2012)

try some science diet can food and you can buy it at petsmart mix it on dog food and i will recomend wellness core its good for their skin and coat.


Coton's Mom


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do wish there was a decently affordable canned food, I would totally feed it full time. As it is, anything that I choose would run us about 70 bucks a month (or higher) for my two, and I just can't justify that. Anything less expensive just makes me cringe when I check out the ingredient list. When I figured it out, I'd go through one can a day for my two.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if I could get a discount and buy it by the case. Since I have 4!!!!LOL I think I am going to try the Fresh Pet Vital and mix it with the Kibble. If mine don't like it, I'll be surprised , because they like everything!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I wonder if I could get a discount and buy it by the case. Since I have 4!!!!LOL I think I am going to try the Fresh Pet Vital and mix it with the Kibble. If mine don't like it, I'll be surprised , because they like everything!!


I might try the Vital lamb and whitefish next time. It's 39% protein, too. It's the only one that comes in the smaller rolls. I give Bailey 1/3 of the recommended amount so one roll lasts over a week. They say you should only keep it seven days after opening. The larger rolls should work for you with four, though.

Freshpet® Vital™ Lamb & Ocean Whitefish Recipe with Spinach, Cranberries & Blueberries Dog Food - Food - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

With the Red Barn it would only keep three days(in fridge) after opening. I would slice it and individually wrap and freeze it. I would take out enough for three days. Since I had to order it online I just couldn't go out and buy it when I ran out. The breeder told me to do this. The roll was always fresh and moist when I thawed it out. If the fresh pet is sold around here. (we have several pet stores in my area) I won't have to freeze it. I see it!s sold at PetSmart, good we have a new one close by.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> With the Red Barn it would only keep three days(in fridge) after opening. I would slice it and individually wrap and freeze it. I would take out enough for three days. Since I had to order it online I just couldn't go out and buy it when I ran out. The breeder told me to do this. The roll was always fresh and moist when I thawed it out. If the fresh pet is sold around here. (we have several pet stores in my area) I won't have to freeze it. I see it!s sold at PetSmart, good we have a new one close by.


You can't freeze Freshpet. It says so right on the package. I accidentally stuck it in the freezer once when I put away the frozen peas and it got a very funky texture, very mushy.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> You can't freeze Freshpet. It says so right on the package. I accidentally stuck it in the freezer once when I put away the frozen peas and it got a very funky texture, very mushy.


You can freeze it, but it does change the texture a bit. 

Freshpet All Natural Pet Food | Healthy Pet Food


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> You can freeze it, but it does change the texture a bit.
> 
> Freshpet All Natural Pet Food | Healthy Pet Food


Gosh, the salesperson specifically told me I couldn't freeze it when I asked him! It says "avoid freezing for best results" right on the package.

Anyway, I wouldn't recommend it. It was like pudding after I froze it by mistake. :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The Red Barn was exactly the same. I wrapped each daily portion in zip lock bag, then put several wrapped in a larger zip lock bag, and then in a tupperware container. No freezer burn. I won't have to freeze the .fresh pet , I can get it close by.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Gosh, the salesperson specifically told me I couldn't freeze it when I asked him! It says "avoid freezing for best results" right on the package.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't recommend it. It was like pudding after I froze it by mistake. :w00t:


LOL I agree though, after you freeze it its sort of the consistancy like bad old bologna! 

It is great if you can get it fresh!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> LOL I agree though, after you freeze it its sort of the consistancy like bad old bologna!
> 
> It is great if you can get it fresh!


I couldn't even slice it after I froze it. It just mushed when I tried.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the Fresh Pet Select and just buy a small roll and slice and chop it all up at once and put in a bowl and sprinkle some on the kids dry food each meal and i do the same with their veggies. I've never tried the vital because the pet store that i can get it at doesn't carry it in the smaller rolls and since i just use it as a topper for the kids i prefer the smaller rolls, even though i have 5 fur kids.


----------

